# New user - Hello and advice



## jjo5555 (Feb 22, 2021)

Hi JJ here,

6 months ago I bought Kang's MK1 2001 225 Quattro (see https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1874389)
I didn't need a car as I already have two on the drive used by the family, but it was my lock-down present to myself before I'm too old to enjoy it. 
It's magnificent. Kang really looked after it and I love getting into it (even though I still hit my head doing so).
I finally enjoy driving again.

Really just saying hello and also asking for recommendations.

Given the additions and care added to this car, In a few months I want it serviced by somewhere that will pay attention and do a loving job.

I'm in NW London just by Junction 4 of the M1 - any recommendations?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi JJ, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

